# 'No More Nails' for DIY



## Anonymous (25 Jul 2010)

Hi guys I have a piece of wood that wont stand upright without a stone secured underneath. I'm just wondering if 'No More Nails' is appropriate for sticking the two together??


----------



## danmil3s (25 Jul 2010)

I wouldnt put in your tank mate but it will stick almost anything else


----------



## Jack middleton (25 Jul 2010)

Aquarium silicone would do the job better, or drilling holes and securing with wire.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (25 Jul 2010)

Definitely not in the tank!


----------



## Anonymous (25 Jul 2010)

Nice one guys! Think I'll try something with wire.
Cheers


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (25 Jul 2010)

You could try some fishing line.


----------



## GHNelson (25 Jul 2010)

Hi Nick
This may work,get a slate tile drill a hole so a largish screw can go through,cut the end of your wood at the desired angle, fit over hole.Then use a rust proof screw to screw the wood to the slate tile.
This is best done before the substrate is added of course and when the wood is not be in the aquarium previously.
Just a idea.
Regards
hoggie


----------

